

Pitfalls of Object Oriented Programming (on modern hardware) - JabavuAdams
http://research.scee.net/files/presentations/gcapaustralia09/Pitfalls_of_Object_Oriented_Programming_GCAP_09.pdf

======
jared314
Warning: 100+ slides focusing on Data Oriented Design and performance in game
development.

